# Ridgely Abele



## Grenadier (Dec 10, 2009)

Hanshi Ridgely Abele passed away this morning, after having battled cancer for many years. 

Dr. Abele was a student of John Pachivas, and was appointed as one of the original chief instructors of the Shuri Ryu Karate system by Soke Robert Trias. He has developed many fine Karate Do practitioners throughout the years, and contributed much to the development of Karate in the United States and Europe. 

He leaves behind a tremendous legacy in the Shuri Ryu Karate Do system, and will always be remembered as being a kind-hearted soul who would go the extra length to help people in any way he could.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 10, 2009)

.


----------

